# Dark Souls II



## LITSWD (May 28, 2014)

Anyone else playing this game? It is the best/worst love/hate relationship I've ever had with anything. I imagine this is what it's like being addicted to heroin. Anyway, feel free to comment and discuss your thoughts, characters, builds, levels, all the souls you've lost and what not. And remember, you're not alone, so don't kill yourself, just come and cry about it here instead.


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Jun 1, 2014)

Completely agree. I beat it and just started using a cleric but god damn it's frustrating.


----------



## LITSWD (Jun 3, 2014)

Aw yeah, man. It feels like you finally get on a roll and you've just about cleared the whole area and then the game just kicks your ass again, haha. 
Haven't beat it yet, don't have too much time to play in between boxing and work, but will get there eventually haha. Gonna do Undead Purgatory tonight, hopefully...


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Jun 4, 2014)

LITSWD said:


> Aw yeah, man. It feels like you finally get on a roll and you've just about cleared the whole area and then the game just kicks your ass again, haha.
> Haven't beat it yet, don't have too much time to play in between boxing and work, but will get there eventually haha. Gonna do Undead Purgatory tonight, hopefully...


The game is huge. I had two weeks off with not a lot to do but workout and hangout so a lot of my free time went into it lol. It's soooo addicting, but like I said so fucking frustrating too! You got a console or PC?


----------



## LITSWD (Jun 4, 2014)

Running PS3. I want to get a decent gaming PC, just don't have the funds for it. What about you man?
And I didn't get fucking purgatory done last night either, lost another 20k souls and said fuck it, I'm putting the tv back on haha.


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Jun 7, 2014)

LITSWD said:


> Running PS3. I want to get a decent gaming PC, just don't have the funds for it. What about you man?
> And I didn't get fucking purgatory done last night either, lost another 20k souls and said fuck it, I'm putting the tv back on haha.


I just built a rig very recently. I've always been into systems but figured since I work with pcs for a living id try out gaming on them. Amazing color depth. So much more than I've ever seen on a system. My friend was talking up his ps4 and how amazing it looked until I showed him a little something something lol. You know anything about pcs?


----------



## SmokeNfish (Jun 12, 2014)

Played all 20 mins into the game til I ran into 3 wild mini piglets grazing around next to some hut.
Was bored and tried to stab one but ended up being mauled by all 3 of them instead because I couldn't crouch and stab them or attack standing up cos they were so small. I lol'd, wtf'd then uninstalled the game straight away..


----------

